# What is your bettas names/colors?



## ChiliXCosmic

I have 3 bettas.

1 = Cosmic, tan-ish female betta
2 = Chili, red male betta
3 = sweetie, tan-ish female betta

When I bought sweetie and Cosmic at petsmart they said they were actually sisters! Isnt that cool?


----------



## Pitluvs

I have 4

Venom - Royal Blue Veil Tail
Carnage - Red Copper Butterfly Halfmoon
Spidey - Red/Blue Dragon Halfmoon
Max - Opaque White Halfmoon
Scarlet - Orange Copper Dragon Halfmoon


----------



## PiscisAmor

Just the one!

Aliquis is a metallic blue veiltail. Depending on the light and his mood he can be bi-colored, multicolored, or solid. He occasionally turns so dark he looks black, but he is definitely blue. His fins have a little bit of a pinkish red hue.


----------



## diablo13

I only have the one, but I have my eye on a triple butterfly at a LFS!

Diablo: Solid Red VT male


----------



## Luimeril

>3> *gets out list

7 bettas(i'm too used to having 8! ;A

Zidane: orange CT with a few black specks

Lulu: black, red, and blue Female PK

Chappy: brown HMPK female with clear, black, and blue fins(she's a marble dragon and used to have green/blue dragon scales)

Ichi: MG delta(odd combo of sky blue, olive green, dark green, and black scales. kinda camo-y)

Theo: white HMPK

Purple: well... guess. xD red, blue, and purple Veil


----------



## fleetfish

Girls:

Frigga ~ Steel Blue/Red CT
Astarte ~ Pink Cambodian delta
Eowyn ~ Green/Red multi VT
Arwen ~ Pink Cambodian VT

Boys:

Moon ~ White Platinum Dragon Delta
Sunny Day ~ Light Yellow VT
Xochipilli ~ Green/Red Butterfly Dragon HM
Starry Night ~ Black Orchid/Royal Blue VT
Swift ~ Blue/Orange bicolour VT
Corazon ~ Multi CT
Vladimir ~ White/Steel Blue/Red Marble CT
Rohan ~ Red/Cellophane Marble VT
Kasterborous ~ Steel Blue/Red CT


----------



## MaggieLynn

I have 8.

Fred - blue body with red fins, crown tail male
Hercules - black body with yellow fins, crown tail male
No name - blue/green body with yellow-y fins dragon male
Gail - blue body/ red fins crown tail female
Heidi - cambodian veil tail female
Gloria - red veil tail
Viola - blue crown tail
Luna - white/pastel veil tail female with a pink iridescence.

I have pics of all of them on my profile


----------



## laughing

I want to see YoshesMom's list >.> <.<

I have 2 in my care right now. But I have 2-3 waiting to be shipped when it gets cooler!

Kaida- CT Female. She is basically white on her body with blue specks, and on her tail it shimmers red, blue, and pink. (Sometimes purple!) Just depends on the angle and the light.

Julep- HMPK male. He is a metallic blue/green (depends on how happy he is) with black as well. Also "dragon" white.

The one I know FOR SURE is come is a HM blue marble male.


----------



## Independence52

Independence. He is pinkish.
I use a picture of him as my avatar.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

*gets out list of what my betta's colors are/were*

Akira - CT Royalish blue with orange in his anal fin and used to have violet tipping his rays. 

Kai - CT Dark red with bright red fins with red tipping his tail and white tipping the ends of his anal fin rays.


----------



## meeka

Ive only had 3 bettas.
My first one was Marley he was a dark blue veil tail with washes of red throughout. Sometimes he would look really dark, almost black.

Then I got Herbie. He was silver/white with a beautiful turquoise colour, he had the cutest black button eyes.

Now Ive got Jaffa. He has a chocolate brown body with blue highlights and a lovely yellow/orange fins with brown outline.


----------



## Larsa

Boys:
*Ryu- blood-red/periwinkle-blue/marblehead Combtail ( see my avatar? ) 
*Izume- milk-white Super-Delta 170°
*???- Dragon Scale ( soon... next payday! )

Girls:
*Kasumi- deep-blue and ruby-red Crowntail
*Sakura- cherry-red Veiltail
*Amaya- stone gray and royal-blue Crowntail

****soon to be lots of little baby wàter babies!!!! XD


----------



## Dakota14breyer

I only have 1 betta, and he is

Black with red fins and black trim/ and his name is Fandango
He lives in a tank with his albino Cory Cat friends Ghost and Juniper.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I have 10 (11/12 on Saturday)

1; Sammy: Multicolor VT 
2: Misha: Red/ Blue bicolor HMPK
3: Blaine: White/Blue marble HMPK
4: Calcifer: Red/Black/White/Blue Koi HMPK
5: Chihiro: mustard Gas HMPK
6: River: Mustard Gas VT
7: Braveheart: White/red/teal marble? EEHMPK (He is mostly white but has a red spot on his head and teal coloring on his sides)
8: Zeniba: multicolor CT
9: Haku: Mustard Gas CT
10: Smaug: Red VT
11: Zuri: teal monster? GHMPK (unsure on exact coloration)
12: Unnamed: Red Dragon GHMPK (He's my mom's who hasn't named him yet)

My mom is picking the giants up on Saturday.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I have one VT red male named Fawkes who is my avatar photo. He looks a bit like a CT at the moment though because, while in the care of my boyfriend, found himself in his sink drain and caught by the garbage disposal, resulting in some fin injury/loss. He's healing up though.

And...He may not really be mine necessarily, but my mom just bought a baby betta from petco who hasn't been named yet. We've been referring to him as Small Fry or Shark Bait though so we'll see if those stick. Not entirely sure what he'll grow up to look like but so far it looks like he was correctly labeled male and is going in a blue/green-ish direction.


----------



## Olivia27

Seren is a metallic turquoise girl that doesn't fit any color group  she's between marble and multi, but not any of them either.

Volga is a multi crowntail boy


----------



## Tourmaline

I have 4 boys, maybe 5 soon.

Merlin is my first Betta. He's an EEHM, and apparently a butterfly gone wrong, but he's technically a multicolor. He has a blue body, with white fins, and some red on his ventrals and caudal fin. 

Topaz is an EEHM too. He's a yellow salamander, he's also a pastel, apparently. He has the cutest pectoral fins. He has one huge one and one gimpy one. 

Azure is.. Actually, I don't even know what Azure is. A marble, maybe? He was white with some black scales when I got him, now he's light blue bodied with burnt orange fins outlined in white, with an burnt orange head. He's also an EEHM. 

Rajah is my most recent buy. He's a half giant, and he's a PK. He has a black body, with a red and blue caudal/anal fin, and a blue dorsal with black splotches. So, he's a multicolor, I guess?

I might go for a CT next if they have a really nice one. If not, I'm going for an EEPK.


----------



## Aquastar

*clears throat*

*Live:* 

_Mufasa_ Orange Pineapple super delta male, he had crazy find before he bit them off.
_Palm_ Blue with red wash and black head crowntail female.
_Nyx_ Black and white marble halfmoon male with blue hints on his scales and a red rim on his anal fin.
_Blitz_ I'm not sure, I'll just enclose a picture, he was missing some tail when I got him, but I assume VT or delta. I know he looks sad, he doesn't like his tank, I'm getting a different one soon.
_Mist_ Thai flag female crowntail baby.

*Deceased:*

_Samaki_ Pastel orange veiltail rescue male 
_Raven_ Turquoise veiltail rescue male


----------



## Orionbash

I have one currently!

His name is Teepo. He is purple, black, and pink  Just like the character he is named after.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Passed on:
Arist'oto'-Bi color delta (blue white) male
Magnus- Mustard delta tail male

Still with us:
Xerxes-'Mustard Armageddon' (multi color) metallic plakat male
Aristocles- Multi color (blue, white, rusty red, pink/red wine hues) half moon elephant ear male
Alastor- Bi color (white, red) delta male
Antaeus- Multi color (blue/purple red, rustic red) veil tail male 
Shreduski- (formerly Dijon) Mustard half moon double tail male
Chiyome- Red 'koi' (marble) plakat female (husband's)
Freya- Yellow koi plakat female
Ajax- Blue black metallic plakat male


----------



## Witchipoo

I currently have 4 males.
Alpha, the violent violet, lol. He's a deep violet EE HM butterfly with orchid spots. He's very aggressive and reacts to every movement anywhere near his tank. 

Fion MacCuhal, copper with pinkish wash OHM. He's a big boy, at 4 months is bigger than the adult I rescued from Petco. He looks like Black Hills Gold.

Fafnir, I think, haven't settled on the name for sure yet. My rescue, he's a light blue iridescent over red. He looks lavender, I think his color/pattern is called salamander. EE HM. When I brought him home his dumbo ears were shredded, one was almost gone and he looked pasty white. He's turning in to a gorgeous boy. Loves his new digs and he builds huge bubble nests.

Unnamed, dark copper over black lace with crimson ventral. OHM. This is the prettiest betta I've ever laid eyes on. He looks like copper silk moving through the water. He has 3 full ray branching and is perfectly circular when flared. His body is muscular without being thick, he does have white lips, which is kind of distracting, but, it's kind of cute. Might have to call him Mick, because of the lips.

I also have a black crowntail male and 2 royal blue dragon HM females due to be shipped to me Monday.


----------



## blackjack

Negan: Although it doesn't show well in the picture, is a HM who's black bodied with a splash of blue on his back. His tail goes from a blue to mostly red with a black lining. I wish I could get a better close up of his colors. The image only shows the black and red. For some reason the blue doesn't show.


----------



## Olivia27

Just as a shameless way of promoting him I currently also have Merah, a foster that needs a new home ( wink wink nudge nudge ). He's a red Cambodian that is supposed to be a rose tail judging by his cup's label. We'll see once he gets his tail back.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Boys: 
Mochi - Pink Cambodian Delta tail 
Valentine - Dark pink (almost red?) Halfmoon 
Pale Pal - White/black marble doubletail 
Lavender - Purple super delta plakat 
No name yet - Wild-type colour plakat "king" 
Also unnamed - Multi pink/purple/blue veiltail 

Girls: 
Isabel - Blue combtail 
Lola - Multi pink/purple/blue/flesh crowntail 
Lily - Red Cambodian crowntail 
Shimmer - I'm not sure as she is constantly changing - white, blue, sometimes hints of red and purple - crowntail 
Esmeralda - Purple veiltail 
Unnamed for now - Multi flesh/dark pink/dark blue veiltail


----------



## fleetfish

I have six now - Three boys and three girls. 

Boys ~ 

Spark - Orange multicolour VT. He's got an orange body base with black grizzling throughout and turquoise irridescence, and red spots on his dorsal that keep getting more noticable. All of his fins are cellophane based with the black/turquoise showing more prominently. He's certainly a mystery. 

Rosebud - Purple red VT. He's red with blue overlay, basically. One of my personal favourite betta colours. 

Sapphire - Marble HMPK. His body is all white, with a few hints of either green or black showing up on his tail and around it, and with blue/turquoise irridescence. So far his pattern is stable. 

Ladies ~

Miss Peregrine - Black lace HM. She was a butterfly when I got her, but has since filled in. She's now solid black with blue irridescence. 

Holly - Red dragon VT. She's got bright red fins with green dragon scales. She is certainly festive!

Atalanta - Blue with redwash VT. She started out with minimal red but it's now all over her fins. No surprise, she's my eldest girl.


----------



## wick1256

*my betta name*

my bettas name is nymphadora like the character from harry potter always found that a pretty name she a sapphire blue female shes my first:-D


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera

I have 5 Betta Fish

1) Lotte, a female red Cambodian crown tail
2)Percy, a male orange veiltail
3) Splash, a male halfmoon butterfly 
4) Sandwich, a male royal purple/green tail elephant ear rosetail
5) Unnamed female veiltail with a lavender tail and little specks on her body


----------



## goodgollyitsmol

I have 7 now (I've hit my limit XD)

Harry- black CT with red and black highlights on his tail 
Louis- white and clear DeT (?) who is partially blind
Daniel- yellow HM who looks like he's marbling
Norman- purple-ish VT
Triton- Dragon scale DeT
Noel- very sick so I can't tell tail type but he's teal and red
Miko- my baby betta he looks like he'll be red when he's older. He's coloring in now!


----------



## LittleStar

Cool thread! I have just one Betta at present, her name is Ruby and you can see her at the link below. Member "Whippet" did the color sketch of Ruby with her boyfriend, Star (Platy).
Cheers to a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## christinamac

I named him Sushi :3


----------



## Mkmdurden

We have 4 all males. Chocolate is my dumbo male brownish blue, hobby baby is my blue crown tail, hobby bubbles is my red double crown and blue is my oldest had for 5 years and he is red with white edging


----------



## Polkadot

My boys - 

Dandy - blue,white & red fancy dragon HMPK
Lotus - purple & pink marble giant HMPK
Captain - black copper giant HMPK
Shiloh - copper giant HMPK
Boss - steel giant HMPK
Arrow - dark blue & black HMPK
Tike - yellow (and now half white/cellophane since he started marbling) HMPK


----------

